# Strawberry flavor



## jjmitchell (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok So I am new to wine making, and as soon as I get my batch of reisling out of the fermenter I plan on getting a batch of pee going..... anyway I have done alot of looking at adding strawberry flavoring to about half the batch. All the strawberry concentrates I have found have pineapple in them. The problem with this is my wife has a really bad allergy to latex, that sounds weird but an allergist told us that the plant latex comes from is related to both pineapple and banana and she has reactions to both...... 

So upon my looking I have found three other alternatives, and I was hoping to get your opinions on them.... Really getting frusterated now, I have tried to post this 5 times now and apparently I cant post internet links ect.... didnt know it would be this hard to ask about using a few products.... 

First is a dehydrated strawberry concentrated powder on amazon....since I cannot post links.... if you would please search amazon for a product called Virgin Extracts Strawberry Concentrate Powder

My second thought was using a canned bacardi strawberry daqueri mix out of the freezer section

my other thought was using a simple wine flavor addative like the ones for sale on nearly every brew shop store page.... I would post a link but again I apparently can not....

any other thoughts or ideas on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 2, 2012)

What about those mini boxes of frozen strawberries or go to SAMs club or GFS and buy 5 pound bags of frozen strawberries.


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 2, 2012)

djrockinsteve said:


> What about those mini boxes of frozen strawberries or go to SAMs club or GFS and buy 5 pound bags of frozen strawberries.


 
that's what i did with my skeeter pee....went to gfs and bought 5 lbs. of both mixed berries and peach slices.....put 1/2 of each in a fruit bag in primary, and plan on simmering a combined 2 lbs of each to create a flavor pack to add after stabilizing....


----------



## jjmitchell (Mar 2, 2012)

Not trying to sound stupid.... but honestly I guess I am on this subject.... Would I add the fruit directly to the wine? 

I guess I need to know how to go about using frozen or fresh berries in the wine to get the flavor


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 3, 2012)

jjmitchell said:


> Not trying to sound stupid.... but honestly I guess I am on this subject.... Would I add the fruit directly to the wine?
> 
> I guess I need to know how to go about using frozen or fresh berries in the wine to get the flavor


 
i took my frozen fruit and poured it into a fruit bag and put it into my primary fermenter....when i would stir each day, i'd also slosh the fruit bag around and punch it down into the must....just remember though, since you are adding fruit, make sure you use pectic enzyme as well...and when you go to rack your pee to a carboy, squeeze the fruit bag so you get the rest of the juice out of the fruit....you can either do it with your "clean, sanitized" hands, or you can sanitize a potato masher and collander, and press right over your primary prior to racking...


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 4, 2012)

My suggestion would be a jar of Smuckers Strawberry Jam (not jelly nor preservatives) and mix it with some water and a tsp of pectic enz the day before you mix it in.


----------



## jjmitchell (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for the options..... I do greatly appreciated it and the smuckers Idea sounds pretty awesome to..


----------

